#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  ПХОВА в Калуге 2010

## Leena

Скажите, уже собирается кто на Пхову? 
Есть кто-нибудь из Петербурга? 

Билеты на поезд:
Поезд Санкт-Петербург-Брянск, идет через Калугу. Стоимость плацкарта 1019.4 р. С 16 апреля начнется продажа на 30 мая ))

----------


## Гьялцен

Узнайте в питерском центре, скорее всего там будет организована совместная поездка. Потому что от Калуги добираться до ретритного центра сложно.

----------


## Leena

На тех выходных была в Центре, общалась с Верой. Как я поняла, там все собираются в этом году на финскую Пхову, на нее и набирают людей. Про русскую никто ничего не знает. Может появится какая информация....

----------


## А н д р е й

так цены известны уже???

----------


## Гьялцен

> . Про русскую никто ничего не знает. Может появится какая информация....


Странно,  в московском центре вовсю готовятся именно к калужской. Напишите или позвоните в московский центр, лучше с кем-то из учпутов связаться, например с Леной Леонтьевой или Лаперашвили.

----------


## Сергей Романенко

всем привет,
Пхова в 2010 году также будет на Украине под Киевом, подробности на  http://phowa.org.ua

----------

А н д р е й (13.06.2010)

----------


## Фримен

Я был на Пхове в Калуге. Там можно было задавать вопросы. Но они возникли только сейчас. Может ктото знает ответ или эти вопросы уже задавались, прошу ответить - 

1. Если чужим сознанием так легко управлять сразу после смерти в течении некоторого времени вопреки воле хозяина - например отправить кого либо в девачен, то не означает ли что возможно существуют и другие техники не буддистские отправки сознания также без спроса совсем в другие места? Например христианскик или мусульманские?
2.Еще говорилось о том, что пхова стирает всю вредную карму, но после она опять может накапливаться. А если повторно получать передачу пховы, то в этом промежутке вредная карма опять стирается или это только один раз?

----------


## Dondhup

Ка говорил геше-лхарамба Чжамьян Кьецне - для того чтобы родиться в чистой земле одного ритуала мало, необходим опыт практик нравственности, связь с божество этой чистой земли и конечно правильная передача.

По моему без накопления двух корзин нравственности и прозрений в Девачен не попадешь.

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Pema Sonam (22.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (22.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (22.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Фримен

> Лучше бы, конечно там их и задать, или на следующей Пхове. Только обычно, как я понял, как только приезжаешь на Пхову, сразу хочется пить пиво, а не вопросы задавать. А было бы неплохо у ламы уточнить, как это правильно понимать..


Мне - не хотелось. Наверное потомучто я первый раз был. И вопросов не было - сосредотачивался на самой передаче. Это уже сейчас начали вопросы в голову лезть. 
Но я понял так, что для успеха переноса сознания необходимо ясное представление процесса и того куда хочешь попасть сам (знать адрес-сердце Красного Будды, даже не вполне представляя Девачен) или перенести чужое сознание туда и все. Тоесть если все делать именно так как было передано, то этот перенос будет гарантированным и автоматическим. Без условным, а не зависящим от степени реализации и накопленных корзин. - Конечно в пределах здравого смысла - всеже какимто уровнем реализации чел должен обладать и хоть что то в корзинах также должно быть. Иначе, если есть зависимость от реализации и корзин - нет никакого освобождения от страха смерти, и  возникает страх - "а достаточна ли моя реализация и накопленность корзин?" Но Лама Оле говорил именно так что у вас - получающих сейчас эту передачу исчезнет страх смерти. Он приводил доказательства, что пхова так как он ее передает, работает. Только сейчас у меня возник вопрос - если сознание так инертно у многих людей сразу после смерти, то не может ли кто нибудь его украсть и отправить черт знает куда?
Что касается стирания кармы или перевеса благих накоплений над неблагими - суть одна. Но какова роль пховы в этом? Почему она так воздействует на карму, и сколько раз?

----------


## Denli

> Что касается стирания кармы или перевеса благих накоплений над неблагими - суть одна. Но какова роль пховы в этом? Почему она так воздействует на карму, и сколько раз?


Никакой роли *передачи* пховы в "стирании кармы" нет. Да и сама *практика* пховы направлена отнюдь не на это "стирание". 

Хотя, почему-то все экзальтированно несутся на пхову с Оле Нидалом, ожидая, что эта передача сотрет все их грехи...

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (22.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (22.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

Господа, хотел бы напомнить, что обсуждение техники пховы публично в общем то не есть гут.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Господа, хотел бы напомнить, что обсуждение техники пховы публично в общем то не есть гут.


Почему?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Господа, хотел бы напомнить, что обсуждение техники пховы публично в общем то не есть гут.


Пока-что здесь не идет собственно обсуждение техники. Вдобавок уже много книг издано по данной тематике и просто можно покопаться в инете, чтобы посмотреть некоторые моменты.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему?


Техника не из разряда свободных для обсуждения. В принципе обсуждать всё, что связано с ваджраяной в открытую - не очень рекомендуется. 
Посмотрите личку. Там было сообщение

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Техника не из разряда свободных для обсуждения. В принципе обсуждать всё, что связано с ваджраяной в открытую - не очень рекомендуется.


Т.е. можно смело закрывать раздел тибетского буддизма на форуме?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Т.е. можно смело закрывать раздел тибетского буддизма на форуме?


Вы невнимательны. Тибетский буддизм не является только ваджраяной.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Вы невнимательны. Тибетский буддизм не является только ваджраяной.


В этом разделе в основном говорят о ваджраяне.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Т.е. можно смело закрывать раздел тибетского буддизма на форуме?


Ну зачем Вы озвучиваете давнюю мечту некоторых?  :Big Grin:

----------

Аким Иваныч (22.06.2010), Аньезка (22.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Ну зачем Вы озвучиваете давнюю мечту некоторых?


Это была ирония.  :Wink:

----------


## Фримен

Был бы рад если бы кто нибудь всеже ответил мне на мои вопросы в этой теме или в личке. Может я действительно неверно понимаю тему. 
У меня сложилось еще в голове такая картинка - что таким же механизмом отправки сознания или каких то манипуляций с ним в момент смерти может воспользоваться и не буддийский практик. Тоесть например вот как в христианстве когда в момент сразу после смерти ангелы и черти борятся за "душу"-сознание пусть даже они лишь образы служащие для облегчения понимания происходящего. Может с моей стороны все это праздное любопытство и не отномится напрямую к практие, но все же....
И неясно всеже ПОЧЕМУ получение передачи пховы так сильно влияет на карму?

----------


## Фримен

Маша спасибо за пожелания. Но я имел в виду не свою "душу"(сознание), а сознание другого человека - почему им так легко управлять и чьей силой происходит это управление? Сейчас так сложилось что я пока не могу задать эти вопросы в центре или путучам, это можно будет сделать осенью, а любопытство - гложет...Хочется знать - ну как же там все устроено? Еслибы мне самому задали эти вопросы, я бы ответил на них. Но сейчас интересует мнение тех, кого считаю более опытным практикующим чем я, и хочу сравнить со своими ответами. Чтобы получить ясность в том верно ли я понимаю или нет.

----------


## Фримен

Все вопросы разрешились в БЦ. Я заблуждался. Никакой манипуляции чужим сознанием нет.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Расскажите поподробнее о посещении Центра и вашем разговоре.

----------


## Фримен

> Расскажите поподробнее о посещении Центра и вашем разговоре.


Отправил ответ в личном сообщении.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

получил)

----------

